# old bulb



## 76holidayrambler (Nov 14, 2010)

hello i am new to this site and need some help i just bought my first camper plan on living in it after my divorce is over but the old thing needs help there is maybe 2 bulbs in the entire camper the rest is missing but i am not sure if this bulb is 12 volt or 120 looks like a regular car bulb but can not find the bulb online the best i can tell the bulb says ce097 china it is a single filment bulb and one nipple on the bottom and is a push and twist style just like a car 
any ideals any help would be help full


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

it should be a 12 volt.
i'd take the bulb to a RV supply store (most Wal-Marts will have them) and make sure i was getting the right bulb but it should be kinda hard to mix up.


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

What Bob said.

Welcome to the site :welcome:


----------



## 76holidayrambler (Nov 14, 2010)

ok that is what i figured just wanted to make sure i figured it be the same thing as any 12 volt car bulb thanks for the help and information


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

You might have a better chance going to an RV store than an Autoparts store. Describe your trailer and they'll recommend which bulb to use. You don't want to risk using a bulb that gets too hot for that circuit. Usually older trailers used the "running light" replacement bulb (I forget the number), but these days there are higher intensity bulbs that look the same and you don't want to burn anything because these can get pretty hot.


----------



## 76holidayrambler (Nov 14, 2010)

ok i will do be going to a rv place south of town and make sure the type of bulb i need. I went to a parts store and bought some that looks the same as the one i removed from the camper part number 97 my bulb says ceo97 so figure maybe there the same only 34 years difference if the bulb i have is original thanks for the help


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

I believe it is an 1157 or 97, sorry trailer is in storage now but it is a 12 volt bulb, good luck


----------



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

*trailer lamp....... bulb*

Look carefully at the lamp you removed and notice the base and the small pins location. These lamps are very common and are found at many stores. If possible do a Google search for 12v small lamps/bulbs, and maybe you could use a different lamp with the same base but more or less lumen/candle power. Buy a few extra lamps. If possible, spray the socket with WD40 and put a dab of electronics grease on the base too. Frank Idaho


----------

